# Spotify



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Spotify is finally coming to the US but apparently they'll be closing invite requests tomorrow. Get on the list now to get in when it launches.

Www.spotify.com


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Signed up, but never heard of it. What is it, Pandora plus or something?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's only been in a few European countries. You choose the music, unlike Pandora. It's closer to ZunePass but there is a free option. Offline access is paid though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Invites started rolling out today. I didn't get one though. Looking forward to trying this out. I had never heard of it until the other day. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

What a disappointment.

I wanted to give it a shot, so I went ahead and ponied up for the $4.99/month "Unlimited" package. Come to find out, you have to go to the "Premium" package for $9.99/month to be able to do _anything_ on your mobile device other than sync your own music. I'll be sticking with Pandora/Slacker.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Ewwwww yeah that's a dealbreaker. I would even put up with ads like I do on Pandora, in exchange for mobile streaming.

I love the ability to just load albums in, which is better than the randomness of Pandora, but 9.99/mo for mobile use? I don't think so.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hmm...I thought the Premium package was just to be able to listen to them offline, not that it wasn't available at all.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Hmm...I thought the Premium package was just to be able to listen to them offline, not that it wasn't available at all.


That may be the case for the PC/Mac App. But to be able to stream to mobile... or to sync to mobile for offline listening... it's $9.99/month.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Got my account setup last weekend. I've been enjoying it all week long (free version). Incredible selection and sound quality. When I installed it at home, it imported my iTunes playlist. At work I can listen to my playlists I've already created (but only if they have the same music -- it isn't playing from my iTunes account).

The biggest difference is you select exactly what you want to listen to. I listened to the entire Tedeschi Trucks Band album "Revelator" that was recently released. Plan on buying it this weekend. 

More ads than Slacker though.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Getting to pick what you want to listen to is a big advantage over Pandora. Ads don't bother me to much. I do wish the free version worked in my iPhone 4 or my Transformer tablet. Maybe someday...


----------

